
This VR cycle is dead - Impossible
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/26/this-vr-cycle-is-dead/
======
fsloth
The article completely misses the point. The applications of VR are not in
entertainment or "becoming immersed". They are in professional use cases -
construction, architecture, municipal design, etc.

